# Soy incompetente..??



## Elvic (Oct 3, 2012)

Solo como platica jejeje

Y directo al grano..

Preguntar sobre este tema la incompetencia.. Soy incompetente???

Alguna vez en su trayectoria profesional se han considerador con algo de incompetencia o se han considerado totalmente incompetentes en lo que realizan o sobre lo que creían fácil de hacer?

Será valida la frase "los ignorantes están completamente seguros y los inteligentes llenos de dudas"

Espero comentarios y si tiene algún comentario sobre esto, podríamos ir describiendo con detalle en específico y por opiniones personales este concepto..

Gracias espero su comentario. jeje 

Espero aprender de ustedes y su amplio criterio que siempre he visto en este foro...

Mucha suerte a todos..

Horrores ortográficos háganmelo saber...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 3, 2012)

jajaj todo el tiempo pienso y si creo que soy incompetente en algunas cosas ,en otras no
yo diría mitad y mitad,todos los días se aprende algo nuevo


----------



## NarXEh (Oct 3, 2012)

Buenas!

Yo dentro de escazos meses me recibo de tecnico electronico (turno noche) y lo que me pasa es que yo siento que me voy a recibir de tecnico pero sin saber muchas cosas que me encantaria o QUE YO PIENSO que deberia de saber. Obviamente es muy frustrante.

En donde esta el tema ? en cada uno... hay gente que se conforma con lo que sabe y no le importa y otra que se esmera para aprender todos los dias un poco mas.

Les deje mi punto de vista, por que ultimamente me esta pasando eso a lo que te referis.

saludos!


----------



## Elvic (Oct 4, 2012)

es sabido de frases y todo eso.. solo que yo mismo no me se motivar jejeje

pero albert einstein  dijo que 

Todos somos muy ignorantes. Lo que ocurre es que no todos ignoramos las mismas cosas.

asi que pues me pone a pensar

por cierto solo cito sin leer el trasfondo del asunto; asi que una disculpa por eso jojo..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2012)

El título de Técnico te da la posibilidad de saber donde buscar la información (manuales) o más conocimiento (que libros) , el título solo es el comienzo 

Y cuanto más aprendés mas te das cuenta de lo poco que sabés  y empeora , cuanto mas estudies , aparecerán aún mas cosas que no sepas .


----------



## chclau (Oct 5, 2012)

Todos tenemos momentos en que solo sabemos que no sabemos nada (si lo dijo un filosofo famoso, imaginate nosotros...).

Eso es para mi lo lindo de la electronica, que siempre hay para aprender y aun aquello que creias sabido, viene uno y como un nene te pregunta, por que? ... y no sabes.

Pero tambien ves por ahi como en este foro, que podes ayudar a otro, y si pudiste ayudar es porque algo sabes.

Te cuento algo que creo que ya conte, cuando yo estaba en quinto de la facu mas o menos mi viejo que era tecnico y tenia un problema con un TV que no encontraba que podia ser. Me puse a leer el manual y estudiando el circuito encontre que un transistor era sospechoso, se lo señalo a mi viejo y me dice, y eso que tiene que ver, no puede ser eso- Le dije, vamos a medirlo. Bueno, resumiendo, era eso.

Me senti el super ingeniero. Y mi viejo, chocho de la vida. A la semana me llama por otro problema. Una fuente conmutada. La miro cinco horas y nada. Viene mi viejo y me dice, cuando no se encuentra la falla se prueba paso por paso. Se puso metodicamente y en una hora encuentra el problema. Y yo me sentia que no sabia nada.

Mi viejo me dijo que en reparacion es asi, un dia te sentis el super capo en electronica y al otro un p...apafritas.

Asi que, a no desanimarse, todos somos humanos, todos tenemos metidas de pata. Y todos tenemos esos momentos de pequeñas y grandes victorias inolvidables.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 5, 2012)

A mi me gusta basarme en los hechos, no en las comparaciones con otras personas ya que siempre habra alguien mas inteligente, y obvio si me comparo con esa persona sere muy imcompetente.... cosa que no siempre es cierta

Para saber mi nivel de incompetencia solo me respondo a la pregunta, De las cosas que me han solicitado, o que he intentado hacer, cuantas no han sido terminadas por insuficiencia tecnica, flojera u otras causas? y siendo asi, hice todo lo que estaba de mi lado para tratar de resolverlo??

Si me encuentro con que la respuesta siempre es la misma y no la he podido cambiar por falta de ganas o por que no di lo suficiente de mi parte, entonces si se puede decir que soy un incompetente... al menos en esa area


----------



## analogico (Oct 5, 2012)

los incopetentes son los que aparentan saber mucho pero no hacen nada


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 5, 2012)

Los jueces se declaran incompetentes a cada rato cuando algo no les conviene...

Vamos, incompetencia es que algo no te incumbe o que no tienes la capacidad de abordar.

Decir que todos somos muy ignorantes no sé si está bien...yo sólo puedo decir que YO sí soy muy ignorante y es lo lindo del que estudia...

El que estudia sabe muy bien qué es lo que ignora.


----------



## asherar (Oct 5, 2012)

Si ser profesionalmente competente significa ser idóneo en casi todo y todo el tiempo, a mí me parece que es casi imposible, por varios motivos. 
En primer lugar, cuando uno estudia una carrera se ata a un plan de estudios planificado como mínimo el año anterior a empezar. Para cuando termina la carrera han pasado más de 5 años, y eso en cualquier profesión "tecnológica" es una eternidad. La mayoría de los contenidos de las currículas de las ingenierías se van actualizando bastante rápido. Si bien lo básico se mantiene casi igual, y sólo se va mejorando, las especializaciones corren a otra velocidad. 
El segundo motivo pasa por que, cuando empezás a trabajar en una empresa y te ubican en un proyecto, las tareas consisten en resolver problemas concretos el 100% del tiempo. Si la empresa no lo considera importante, casi no te va a quedar tiempo para mantenerte actualizado, y te estancás. 
Si trabajás particular es algo peor: el 100 % del tiempo se pasa buscando llegar a fin de mes con todas las facturas pagas, las del negocio y las de la casa. Lo de actualizarte, ... ¿ cómo se lo explicás a tu mujer ? 
No se me ocurre una actividad que se mantenga igual por años, de modo que uno pueda desarrollar una competencia adecuada para tiempos largos. O sea, que lo de la competencia como propiedad estática del profesional, es un concepto bastante ideal.

Si en cambio se entiende la competencia como la capacidad de resolver situaciones en general, sea por idoneidad o por ingenio, imaginación, plasticidad, etc., entonces depende más de la actitud de la persona que de los conocimientos adquiridos previamente. Como alguien dijo ya, si no lo sé, voy y lo estudio.


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 5, 2012)

Me considero competente en lo que quiero  o quiera hacer. Si considero que algo no conozco, no me meto. En lo que hago, y perdonen la petulancia, soy muy competente. Pero para ello a veces me lleva años terminar algún aparato. Hasta que ande como quiero no lo dejo. !Que le voy ha hacer! !Yo soy así! Como dice el tango... Pero no podemos considerarnos competentes en todo. En algo siempre somos competentes. Y en otras cosas completamente incompetentes.
Saludos a todos los competentes y los in.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 5, 2012)

"competente"

vamos a ver:

1 -- si uno es bobo no hay caso , nada que valga, pero si uno es bobo no pasa ni la primaria, si hay un problema mental no avanzas.

2 --- pasamos esa etapa anterior y sabemos que somos "normales" , en lo mas minimo "especiales" , pero si normales.
bueno, aca por mi experiencia me di cuenta de un secreto :
NO  hace falta ser de un alto coeficiente intelectual, lo que falta hoy dia es CONSTANCIA .
la gente , los pibes hacen huevo todo el dia, pierden horas en pavadas, en vez de estudiar.
yo lo tengo cerca, cerquisima.
miren, les dire un ejemplo que vivo usando.
y fastidio con el :

una piba, que termino al secundaria y se puso a estudiar para maestra (nada de alto vuelo)  y como le sobraba tiempo (por que asi es ) aprovecho y tambien se anoto y estudio psicopedagoga.

asi que 4 años despues :
maestra y psicopedagoga.

3 --- "soy competente" 
y eso depende, la competencia es en algo 
sos competente en el tema de motores y puesta a punto ?? audio ?? etc, etc.
eso lo veras luego de un par de años de trabajar en esa sopa, en un trabajo.
PERO DE NUEVO  la cosa es simple:
si en el trabajo
o en el estudio te la pasas huevenado  >>>> no seras muy competente.
si te dedicas  >>> seguro seras competente.

4 --- el asunto es si te cuestionas a ti mismo en el trabajo ?? 
pues es buena señal .
en cualquier trabajo siempre habra cosas que sabes y siempre habran sorpresas , pero como dije :
el truco es la dedicacion.
pero hay un detalle:
si vas a competir a ver quien es el mejor de el mundo  te aseguro que solo hay uno  y millones que no lo son .
yo nunca me planteee este asunto que vos pones.
si lo pienso se que hay muchisima gente que es mas "competente" que yo .
pero se que hay mucha mas que es menos  competente .
la vida no es una competencia (si queres aunque sea pasarla tranquilo) .

a ver : decime.
no esta lleno de chantas, salames y aventureros en cualquier trabajo ????? 


AHORA...........si tu asunto es que no consigues trabajo , que estas parado como un velero sin viento , eso es otra cosa.
arrancar siempre cuesta.



Elvic dijo:


> Solo como platica jejeje
> Y directo al grano..
> Preguntar sobre este tema la incompetencia.. Soy incompetente???
> ..


dale ...........desembucha:
a que viene esto ??


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 5, 2012)

Lo mejor que escuche de un viejo...un viejo de esos que ofician de abuelos a veces:

"Vos tenés que ser como un tren en cada aspecto de tu vida, arrancar despaciito, despaciiito, y vas agarrando velocidad de a poco...pero después...no te para nadie!"

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 5, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Lo mejor que escuche de un viejo...un viejo de esos que ofician de abuelos a veces:
> 
> "Vos tenés que ser como un tren en cada aspecto de tu vida, arrancar despaciito, despaciiito, y vas agarrando velocidad de a poco...pero después...no te para nadie!"
> 
> Saludos.


 ..........................................


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 5, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Si ser profesionalmente competente significa ser idóneo en casi todo y todo el tiempo, a mí me parece que es casi imposible, por varios motivos.
> En primer lugar, cuando uno estudia una carrera se ata a un plan de estudios planificado como mínimo el año anterior a empezar. Para cuando termina la carrera han pasado más de 5 años, y eso en cualquier profesión "tecnológica" es una eternidad. La mayoría de los contenidos de las currículas de las ingenierías se van actualizando bastante rápido. Si bien lo básico se mantiene casi igual, y sólo se va mejorando, las especializaciones corren a otra velocidad.
> El segundo motivo pasa por que, cuando empezás a trabajar en una empresa y te ubican en un proyecto, las tareas consisten en resolver problemas concretos el 100% del tiempo. Si la empresa no lo considera importante, casi no te va a quedar tiempo para mantenerte actualizado, y te estancás.
> Si trabajás particular es algo peor: el 100 % del tiempo se pasa buscando llegar a fin de mes con todas las facturas pagas, las del negocio y las de la casa. Lo de actualizarte, ... ¿ cómo se lo explicás a tu mujer ?
> ...


----------



## Elvic (Oct 5, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> dale ...........desembucha:
> a que viene esto ??



jajaja 
Aclaro que no es debido a o en relación con nadie de este foro de hecho me gusta muchísimo leerlos y ver sus comentarios y en realidad resulta que si es un problema un tanto personal.. jeje

En fin esperaba comentarios como los que han hecho y me agrada la actitud con que afrontan la situación del tema, por supuesto es imposible abarcar todo un mundo de conceptos e ideologías y abarca desde cómo te educaron y como fue tu formación personal y profesional.
Yo me adentre en este mundo de la electrónica desde los que 12 años cuando apenas y si sabía que era una resistencia y ahora ya con 30 años o mas… (sin actualizarme me quede en el FPGA y el tarjetas DSP ) he llegado a pensar que no soy bueno para muchas cosas del mundo real jaja;  así que solo fue como platica sin afán de ofender a nadie mis respetos a todos ustedes y su gran criterio para responder.
En fin la situación es que en el trabajo en que me desempeñamos no logro ubicarme con firmeza, como bien lo mencionan es por los hechos siempre abra alguien más inteligente que los demás. Así que con sus pocos comentarios que hicieron hasta ahora me di cuenta que es algo muy  personal jeje  y cae en un problema de baja auto-estima, y esto lo comento ya para no darle más vuelo a mal interpretaciones. Muchas gracias..
Les agradezco sus comentarios

PD: Espero poder editar este mensaje por si no me gusta cómo se lee en unas dos semanas mas …


----------



## Elvic (Oct 6, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Vamos, incompetencia es que algo no te incumbe o que no tienes la capacidad de abordar.
> .



No lo entiendo es un planteamiento directo o es de forma general?

Incompetencia…  quien la determinaría? 
el sujeto que creo que es incompetente?  o un jurado que es competente y determina una incompetencia? 
En términos generales no  soy capaz de describir como es la suma 1+1 pero sé que el resultado es 2
Un grupo o jurado sabe que la respuesta es dos  y me considera competente por tal respuesta 
Pero yo no sé explicar porque uno más uno da como resultado 2 soy incompetente?
Juicios o dudas conceptuales??? 

Jajaja que filosofo no? 
Espero comentarios….


----------



## chclau (Oct 6, 2012)

Vas a encontrar tantos comentarios como personas hay, cada una con su experiencia de vida.

Por ahi dijeron que hay que arrancar despacito y despues no te para nadie... un buen consejo, pero sabes cuanta gente he visto (yo incluido) que ha sufrido tremendos descarrilamientos (no siempre por culpa propia).

No hay recetas para la vida, podes hacer todo barbaro... tener un accidente y perder todo. Que aparezca una tecnologia nueva y todo lo que hiciste se va al tacho. Que tomes malas decisiones. Que desperdicies tontamente lo que lograste.

No hay recetas, pero en algo estoy absolutamente de acuerdo con Fernando. Perseverancia es lo mejor que podes tener. Aunque vaya todo en contra, aunque te descarrilen, levantarse de vuelta y seguir.

Yo por eso digo que solo le pido a Dios salud... del resto trato de encargarme yo solo.

Y si no te consideran lo suficiente... esforzate un poco mas. Yo ya estoy rozando los 50 y te digo que a esta altura, me queda algo claro. En condiciones relativamente normales como nosotros vivimos, JAMAS es tarde. Tratemos de no desperdiciar oportunidades, pero si lo hicimos o nos equivocamos, siempre hay lugar para corregir y mejorar.

Tambien puede que ser que no te consideren porque no tenes buenas relaciones con tus jefes... tambien eso se puede mejorar. Tenes que tratar de analizar cuales son las causas por las que no sos bien considerado y apuntar alli. Relaciones humanas? Hacer mejor propaganda de lo que haces? Trabajar mas horas? Profundizar conocimientos?

Mira esto, es un consejo tan bueno como muchos. El problema es que buenos consejos no faltan, lo dificil es seguirlos:
http://manuelgross.bligoo.com/content/view/668876/9-habitos-para-mejorar-tu-productividad.html


----------



## ESKALENO (Oct 6, 2012)

La ignorancia y la incompetencia se curan con la cultura y la práctica, aunque hay veces que uno por muchos conocimientos que se tengan y se crea muy capacitado se puede encontrar desorientado ante cierto problema, ¿qué hacer?, lo mejor es utilizar el sentido común y pensar antes de actuar.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 6, 2012)

el problema es nadie sabe todo ,pero todos sabemos un poquito de todo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2012)

Por ejemplo un neurocirijano sabe operar dentro del delicado cerebro y no sabe polarizar un transistor


----------



## chclau (Oct 6, 2012)

Yo puedo polarizar un cerebro y operar un transistor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2012)

Si si . . .


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 6, 2012)

Hola, bien

NO entendí el tópico, es incompetente por la parte manual o intelectual, por venia leyendo y como que se mezclaron las dos. Uno puede tener el conocimiento y no saber actuar por falta de practica... o sea hay que analizar que parte de la incompetencia hablas  ¿?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2012)

Uno puede ser incompetente porque no sabe como se diseña el circuito de una PC


----------



## NarXEh (Oct 6, 2012)

Buenas!



DOSMETROS dijo:


> El título de Técnico te da la posibilidad de saber donde buscar la información (manuales) o más conocimiento (que libros) , el título solo es el comienzo
> 
> Y cuanto más aprendés mas te das cuenta de lo poco que sabés  y empeora , cuanto mas estudies , aparecerán aún mas cosas que no sepas .



Antes que nada, gracias por tus palabras *DOSMETROS*. Son bastante valiosas para mi en este momento de total incertidumbre...

Desde mi punto de vista, la opinion de todos tiene coherencia (algunos lo tomaron desde distinto punto).

La verdad que no entiendo a que exactamente se refiere el autor del post con el tema de la incompetencia, pero si es laboral mas de una ves habremos visto gente en puestos superiores por ser el cuñado del dueño, o por derecho de piso y ni hablar de gente que se pone a b*****ar en pleno trabajo en cuanto alguien que si tiene ganas de trabajar pero no encuentra su lugar, y este ocupando ese lugar talves inmerecidamente.

Si tengo que sacar conclusiones de este post es que hay que ser perseverantes, meterle mucha pata y si no se hacer algo... investigarlo y estudiarlo para poder aprenderlo para uno (no para safar de un trabajo) total siempre va a haber alguien que sepa mas que uno.



> Por ejemplo un neurocirijano sabe operar dentro del delicado cerebro y no sabe polarizar un transistor



totalmente de acuerdo. Cada uno con lo suyo.

saludos!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 6, 2012)

Si se puede crear una bomba atómica por querer repara un tostador...

Na en serio uno puede bobinar todos los día 100 transformadores y no saber para que lo usan los demás y sin embargo ser uno de los mejores bobinadores del mundo

en ese caso esta la técnica, pero falta el conocimiento


----------



## asherar (Oct 6, 2012)

O sea que uno puede ser un bobinador competente, un programador competente, un diseñador competente, etc., etc., pero "competente" así solo, queda medio vago. 

Tal vez la pregunta que se quiso hacer es: ¿ soy incompetente _en lo que hago_ ?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 6, 2012)

una cosa es la competencia otra el profesionalismo!!!  Siguen mezclando


----------



## Elvic (Oct 6, 2012)

Alguna vez _*en su trayectoria profesional (en la profesión, oficio o trabajo) *_se han considerador con algo de incompetencia o se han considerado totalmente incompetentes *en lo que realizan o sobre lo que creían fácil de hacer?*

incompetente (incapaz, insuficiente, ineficaz, negligente) :

Que no tiene capacidad para resolver con eficacia algo.
_Es un incompetente, tardó toda una mañana en arreglar un grifo._


----------



## fernandob (Oct 6, 2012)

no.
segun el momento si me ocurrio que me preocupe por :
mas me preocupo por ser feliz.
por que no me caguen .
por llegar a fin de mes .
por encontrar "el lugar" adecuado.

por que como dije ya :
podes ser un capo pero si estas en un mal lugar , pues que de nada sirve, sea por el motivo que sea.

a ver ......creo que con esto lo puedo resumir bastante :
¿ acaso SOLO  quien es un genio en esta vida y esta en lo mas alto de su tema o habilidad puede ser feliz ?? y el resto de los mortales no ?? 

tendras por ahi a alguno que diseñe controladores para la nasa y otros que  reparen placas de audio , o que arreglen PCs en un local .
pero la cosa es hacerlo tranquilo, y feliz.
bien ?? ni lo pongo .............si no reparas o haces bien tu trabajo a la semana te dieron una patada en el cu "· .
asi que es obvio que cada quien hace sus tareas medianamente en forma eficiente.

la cosa va por otro lado.
te tenes que sentar solo, tranquilo y mirar TODO  el entorno y ver que pasa.


----------



## tromds (Oct 7, 2012)

Amigo, una cosa te diré. No te hagas esa pregunta. 

Muchas veces pecamos de dubitativos, el conocido y sobrevalodaro temor al _-¿Y si?_ creado por los empresarios y jefes de zona, su mejor aliado es soltar dentro de tu cabeza el _-¿Y si? _, para que no les pidas el temido aumento de sueldo que ellos no te quieren dar. Por ejemplo...

Con tu día a día en el trabajo y con las broncas que te puede echar tu jefe, tarde o temprano te asalta la duda de:

_-¿Y si no soy un tipo competente? ¿Sere un total incompetente?
-¿Y si no me suben el sueldo nunca mas?
-¿Y si mi compañero ve que soy un incompetente y se aprovecha?
-¿Y si el nuevo pasa a tener mejor puesto al ver que soy un incompetente?
-¿Y si mi opinión ya no cuenta para nada?
-¿Y si deciden tirarme del trabajo?
-¿Y si ya no encontro nada más por ser un incompetente?
-¿Y si mi ex jefe habla con otros jefes de mi ciudad para que no me contraten por ser incompetente?
-¡Dios mío! ¡estoy perdido! ¡No tengo futuro alguno!, solo me queda acatar ordenes y agachar las orejas y no hacer mucho ruido._

*NO!* tienes que ser más visceral. Tienes que ser contundente en tus afirmaciones y no tienes que presentar el más mínimo gesto de titubeo alguno. Tu sabes lo que sabes y en lo que sabes eres el mejor! ni tu propio jefe sabrá más que tu de eso y te lo tienes que creer. De lo contrario serás comido, primero por tu jefe que no te tendrá el más mínimo respeto y acto seguido por tus compañeros, los que verán que eres un pelele. 

Yo siempre utilicé esa técnica y siempre me funcionó. Ya sea con mi jefe, con el jefe de mi jefe, en el banco, con mi pareja, cuando estudiaba con mis profesores, con algún cliente pesado... Tu pensamiento tiene que ser -Aqui mando yo!

Por desgracia en este vida, no triunfa el que más sabe, si no el que mejor se vende. Puede ser moral o inmoral, pero a final de més tendrás tu plato de comida y así es como lo veo yo. 

El último en disparar es el primero que muere.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 7, 2012)

> -¿Y si no me suben el sueldo nunca mas?


es porque don cangrejo es tu jefe ¡¡


----------



## tromds (Oct 7, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> es porque don cangrejo es tu jefe ¡¡



Claro, ellos quieren que avances en servicios a la empresa pero no en tu cuenta bancaria hahaha.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 7, 2012)

por eso si te llaman incompetente y no te echan,.
 es porque si les sirves y te lo dicen solo para que no pidas aumento de sueldo


----------



## tromds (Oct 7, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> por eso si te llaman incompetente y no te echan,.
> es porque si les sirves y te lo dicen solo para que no pidas aumento de sueldo



Jajaja me gustan tus argumentos. Y es así de crudo, tal y como tu lo dices, si tan malo eres, no se por que no te tiran a la calle, no? jajaja

Edito: En la sala de charla los mensajes no cuentan, no? Saludos y gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 7, 2012)

no cuentan en sala de charla,pues no son aportes de electrónica,este lugar es mas bien donde uno se distiende y comparte con la comunidad cualquier cosa casi,hay temas muy variados,
desde electrónica,divagues,chistes,etc,etc,etc


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 7, 2012)

Elvic dijo:


> Alguna vez _*en su trayectoria profesional (en la profesión, oficio o trabajo) *_se han considerador con algo de incompetencia o se han considerado totalmente incompetentes *en lo que realizan o sobre lo que creían fácil de hacer?*
> 
> incompetente (incapaz, insuficiente, ineficaz, negligente) :
> 
> ...



Si perfecto de ti té entendí, los que no entendí, es que despues hablaban de como se desarrolla la incompetencia y hay se me hizo un membrete 

Esa es justificativa, pero no porque lo fue, o sea pudo haber tardado toda una mañana SI, el punto es ¿por qué? ¿Que lo hizo incompetente? torpeza, falta de practica, falta de actualización, encontró que el universo era mas grande que la nada... etc.

 Eso si no le sumamos los malos entendidos: se corto el agua, la vieja le incho las, se olvido una herramienta (que podría ser, perooooo) etc

*Nadie esta excepto de la incompetente* el punto es que esta es muy puntual, *la mía es poca concentración y falta de constancia*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## fernandob (Oct 7, 2012)

Elvic dijo:


> Alguna vez _*en su trayectoria profesional (en la profesión, oficio o trabajo) *_se han considerador con algo de incompetencia o se han considerado totalmente incompetentes *en lo que realizan o sobre lo que creían fácil de hacer?*
> 
> incompetente (incapaz, insuficiente, ineficaz, negligente) :
> 
> ...



preste atencion a esta ultima frase de el grifo por que la cito SSTC .
yo tarde años en darme cuenta de que como lo ven a uno depende de "el otro" -
y quien es "el otro "  ??? 
puede ser un competidor.
o el idiota cliente.

pero el tema es asi :
podes tardar un dia en arreglar un grifo..........lo que no te dicen es que ya vinieron 5 a arreglarlo, y estuivieron solo 30 minutos siempre .............pero siempre al dia siguiente se volvio a desarreglar.

no dire el caso de problemas propios (estresss, desanimo , autoestima)  pero me ha pasado muchas veces el ver trabajos asquerosamente mal hechos, calro que .......rapido y mas baratos.
por eso hay cosas que no solo se califican con un :
"tardo todo el dia en arreglar el grifo "
podes calificar si sos idoneo, estuviste mirando y ademas sos sincero.
o sino........luego de unos meses y ver que funciona de perlas.

en fin, todo es muy relativo .
REALMENTE , a mi me importa un huevo (de gallina) si tarde varios dias en resolver un problema  e, cual una vez resuelto es facil.
POR QUE SE QUE :
hay muchisimos mas que directamente no lo resolveran, abandonan.
y hay unos pocos , muy pocos que ya lo saben .

para mi el truco es disfrutar el que lo resolviste, te costo un huevo (siempre de gallina u otra ave de corral ) pero ya esta, de ahora en mas sale mas facil, y solo vos lo sabes hacer bien .

miren ., no se si viene por estos lados la cosa, pero habran notado que a veces colaboro y siempre  defiendo el derecho de cada uno a no publicar algo proppio .
por que hay varias clases de personas:

el que se la pasa viendo como sacarle cosas a los demas , no estudia, pero se la pasa pidiendo que le hagan , ese no se cuestiona si es idoneo o no , todo lo contrario, se presenta siempre como un master.

el que ni intenta hacer las cosas que no sabe, si no lo sabe punto , muy limitado, cansado de la vida, tampoco se plantea si es capaz o no .

el que le gusta, no deberia plantearse si es idoneo o copmpetente, (**) , si ya supiese todo ..........se sentiria aburrido , se esfuerza y disfruta descubriendo cosas.
para mi por lo menso cada cosa que aprendi es un tesoro , y el saber que puedo solucionar cosaas me hace feliz.
se que hay mil cosas que no puedo solucionar , pero me importa de nuevo un egg de la clo clo .
tampoco puedo volar como go-ku , ni tener a charlize theron , ni ............
ya me deprimieron................me habia olvidado .....................


----------



## asherar (Oct 8, 2012)

fernando: lo del grifo es un ejemplo que dan en el diccionario: 

http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/incompetente


----------



## fernandob (Oct 8, 2012)

sabia que era solo un ejemplo, no que estaba en la wiki.
pero bueno, lo que puse es asi, en cualquier area.
sabes cuantas veces al principio tarde un monton con algun tema !!!! , pero luego dio sus frutos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 8, 2012)

y el patron que te dice incompetente para bajarte el sueldo, o el amigo que te buchonea para que te traten de tal para serrucharte el piso...  como dije hay que se puntual.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 8, 2012)

por eso , si dependemos de "el otro " vamos muertos, por que la envidia, la mala leche, la mala y/o doble intencion  es hoy cosa de todos los dias.
sino , miren este ejemplo:






y bueno, la otra es que no sea cosa de "el otro " , sino de uno mismo , en cuyo caso hay que manejarlo .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 8, 2012)

convengamos si el viejo del camión se baja los dos tipos del auto lo fajan,
la violencia solo atrae mas violencia ,un claro ejemplo ,que necesidad tenia el señor del auto en golpear al camión?
no estoy defendiendo al del camión ni mucho menos,pero si los del auto no hubieran reaccionado tan violentamente nadie hubiera fallecido y seria solo una discusión mas de la calle


----------



## fernandob (Oct 8, 2012)

lo que digo : mala leche todos...... 
en la calle, en el trabajo ..... en todo .


----------



## chaires (Oct 12, 2012)

yo creo que soy incompetente por que no se como se programa un microcontrolador
MC9S12A128......y ni siquiera en programado un pic...
no se si es en ensamblador ni si es en c++
Bueno yo si soy incompetente
______
Recuerdo cuando no sabia nada del Eagle pcb  pero Ahora se mucho...ceo que fue porque le puse mucho tiempo y practica y al final le supe jejej


----------



## Imzas (Oct 13, 2012)

Elvic dijo:


> Solo como platica jejeje
> 
> Y directo al grano..
> 
> ...


Ahora me siento mas incompetente que antes, pero debido a complejos de la infancia que han reflotado en los cuarenta años de vida que tengo, pero tambien por enfermedades, que estan siendo investigadas, como calor excesivo, cansancio, temblor y sueño, lo que obviamente perjudica mi rendimiento anivel personal y labora (eso si lograra conservar un trabajito, cosa que no he hecho  ).
Respecto a la frase:
"Será válida la frase "los ignorantes están completamente seguros y los inteligentes llenos de dudas"', considero que por las dudas de 'los inteligentes' se han producido los avances  actuales, pero tambien los retrocesos, consecuencias de dichos avances. En cambio los ignorantes, se quedan ahi esperando puerilmente que todo cambie solo o simplemente se adaptan a lo que hay, de manera que no corren riesgos, com el primer grupo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 20, 2012)

NO interpretaste bien la frase



> En cambio los ignorantes, se quedan ahi *esperando puerilmente que todo cambie* solo o *simplemente se adaptan a lo que hay*, de manera que *no corren riesgos*, com el primer grupo.



es porque no le prestan atencion a los detalles que le estan generando tando dolores de cabeza a la sociedad actual, si lo lees y piensas en la frase el tonto es el inteligente


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 20, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> NO interpretaste bien la frase
> 
> 
> 
> es porque no le prestan atencion a los detalles que le estan generando tando dolores de cabeza a la sociedad actual, si lo lees y piensas en la frase el tonto es el inteligente



jajaja entonces soy inteligente ¡¡


----------



## DownBabylon (Dic 29, 2012)

Pues para mi lo unico incompetente son los precios de los componentes ! que les pasa !  como creen que vamos a construir obras de arte electronicas... si sale mas barato comprar cualquier articulo ! sobreproduccion... viajes a la luna y no hay cura para las enfermedades...  Volviendo al principio... jaja,
Un INCOMPETENTE es aquel individuo que echa el tabajo por la borda... es decir; que al comenzar cierta tarea o trabajo... comienza a frustrarse... a malvalorar el trabajo que hace... empieza a odiar lo que hace... hasta que decide arrojar todo por la borda ! , para que perder el tiempo en "pavadas" como dicen... si quieres hacer de ti una persona mejor ! debes empezar por valorarte... explotar aptitudes y actitudes ! conocimientos y dudas... todo eso se debe poner en una balanza... valor, constancia, amor, dedicacion, objetivo, positivo... en fin... una persona incompetente, es aquel que cree que HAY IMPOSIBLES... que prefieren ? un cientifico loco de conocimiento... o una persona loca de poder... ? 
Leamos cosas que nos cultiven... no perdamos el tiempo en cosas que el dia de mañana no nos aseguraran tener algun conocimiento para asi talves.... tener un plato de comida... un techo... medicamentos ! en fin... si no te pones barreras, seguiras adelante como el tren... constante pero vigilante... 
Saludos comunidad ! n_n


----------



## fernandob (Ene 1, 2013)

vieron este video ??? 





piensen que ALGUIEN  hizo eso , y presten atencion a CUANDO  lo hizo .

si suponemos que con el tiempo avanzamos, evolucionamos, y bla bla ...........¿ quien se cree que hoy dia es  COMPETENTE ???


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> vieron este video ??? . . . .




https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f37/antigua-computadora-15678/


----------

